# Wanted some input... Stand Behind Our Troops Magnets



## cplwife (5 Aug 2006)

I am ordering magnets that say "If you can't stand behind our troops, feel free to stand in front of them!"  There have been alot of people here, officers included, that want one when they come in.  I am trying to figure out how many to order and wondered what people here thought.  I will mail them out to other bases if requested.  Some feedback would be appreciated.  There's nothing else like these around that i've seen.

Thanks


----------



## Chewie (6 Aug 2006)

;D I think your idea is first rate....send the first batch to our politicians...lol
good luck with your idea...

Chewie


----------



## armyrules (6 Aug 2006)

I hope everything goes well with this fantastic idea!!


----------



## Trinity (6 Aug 2006)

I LIKE IT

I'll TAKE 2


----------



## 17thRecceSgt (7 Aug 2006)

+1.

Put me on your list...


----------



## armyrules (7 Aug 2006)

I'll also take one


----------



## derael (7 Aug 2006)

+1


----------



## *RS*Pete (7 Aug 2006)

sounds cool,

+1 for me


----------



## military granny (7 Aug 2006)

I will take a few of them as well cplwife. Hope you get them in soon.


----------



## aesop081 (7 Aug 2006)

Great.......just what i need , another  freakin' magnet someone's gonna steal off my car........

I guess someone supports the troops more than i do....... :

[/rant]


----------



## Klc (7 Aug 2006)

If I can't get one of those I may be forced to make one....

Or some T-Shirts with that on it.


----------



## Springroll (7 Aug 2006)

I love it!

I'll take one!


----------



## 392 (7 Aug 2006)

aesop081 said:
			
		

> Great.......just what i need , another  freakin' magnet someone's gonna steal off my car........
> 
> I guess someone supports the troops more than i do....... :
> 
> [/rant]



One of the cashiers at the Canex here in Pet has said they were / are seriously considering getting some magnets in that say "This is where my 'Support Our Troops' magnet used to be before someone stole it." I know I have re-bought quite a few magnets for both my and Rachel's families that people have decided they needed more as well. It's starting to get quite irritating. I guess $3.00 cuts too far into some people's cigarette and beer money  :

I do wish they would make them in a sticker form - much harder to steal plus I don't have to remember to remove it from my tailgate before I take my truck through the carwash ;D


----------



## armywife/cadetmom (7 Aug 2006)

I love the idea, and hope we can get some here in Borden! i think it would fit in nicely with my other troops magnets!


----------



## nsmedicman (7 Aug 2006)

Consider me in for two.....


----------



## Blunt Object (7 Aug 2006)

Ya I'm totally down for that, GREAT idea. Now, lets see if we can get them to make a new piece of issued kit   lol


----------



## George Wallace (7 Aug 2006)

392 said:
			
		

> I do wish they would make them in a sticker form - much harder to steal plus I don't have to remember to remove it from my tailgate before I take my truck through the carwash ;D



Perhaps you can get them discounted at the Car Wash.   ;D

All the ones being ripped off cars must be clogging their drains, and they must have stacks of them.


----------



## rmacqueen (7 Aug 2006)

Put me down for 2.  Don't want to hijack the thread but does anyone here think the lettering on the Canex ones is too small?  Could be I need glasses but can't read them from more than 10 feet away.


----------



## aesop081 (7 Aug 2006)

392 said:
			
		

> One of the cashiers at the Canex here in Pet has said they were / are seriously considering getting some magnets in that say "This is where my 'Support Our Troops' magnet used to be before someone stole it." I know I have re-bought quite a few magnets for both my and Rachel's families that people have decided they needed more as well. It's starting to get quite irritating. I guess $3.00 cuts too far into some people's cigarette and beer money  :
> 
> I do wish they would make them in a sticker form - much harder to steal plus I don't have to remember to remove it from my tailgate before I take my truck through the carwash ;D



Hey, when my first one got stolen i bought one that said "some a$$hole stole my support magnet".  Found that one at Spencer gifts........Well, wouldnt you just know it, someone needed it more than i did also !!


----------



## navymich (7 Aug 2006)

aesop081 said:
			
		

> ...Well, wouldnt you just know it, someone needed it more than i did also !!


Looks better on my truck anyway. ;D    j/k

cplwife, you can put me down for a couple too please!


----------



## Klc (7 Aug 2006)

Dang... Now I want to whip up a bunch of bumber stickers and T-shirts.


----------



## GAP (7 Aug 2006)

I'll take 2


----------



## GaelicSoldier (7 Aug 2006)

Love the idea, I'll take two 

Cheers :cheers:


----------



## JBP (7 Aug 2006)

Count me in for 2 of those for sure!!! Fantastic idea!!! Thanks!!!


----------



## cplwife (7 Aug 2006)

Well I'm glad everyone likes the idea.  I'm working with a graphics company, don't have an exact date yet but I will let you all know when I know.


----------



## c.jacob (7 Aug 2006)

I'll take a couple.


----------



## krustyrl (7 Aug 2006)

I'm in for a couple or three, pls and thx


krusty


----------



## 1Good_Woman (18 Aug 2006)

I have an American one given to me by a nice Vet I  met at a gas station.. have been trying to get my hands on the digi camo ones but there are apparently none to be had in Ottawa! Your idea sounds cool cplwife and I'd be interested in at least 4-5 of them!


----------



## Pea (18 Aug 2006)

I'm in for 2 or 3 of these as well.


----------



## bojangles (18 Aug 2006)

Put me down for 6 please!


----------



## Centurian1985 (18 Aug 2006)

cplwife said:
			
		

> I am ordering magnets that say "If you can't stand behind our troops, feel free to stand in front of them!"  There have been alot of people here, officers included, that want one when they come in.  I am trying to figure out how many to order and wondered what people here thought.  I will mail them out to other bases if requested.  Some feedback would be appreciated.  There's nothing else like these around that i've seen. Thanks



Kudos on the slogan, very amusing.  ;D 
Have you got a means for receiving funds and mailing out?  Am interested in a few myself but would like to know where to send the cash...


----------



## lyned (19 Aug 2006)

I like it ! I want one. ;D


----------



## Quag (19 Aug 2006)

Put me down for a couple.


----------

